#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Essential lesson: Pronouncing the Thai Vowels

## rapidll

It is absolutely essential to pronounce the vowel sounds accurately in order to be understood.

Thankfully, the vowel sounds in Thai are very consistent, they do not change depending on your region, as in English. There are regional dialects in Thailand, of course, but if you pronounce the vowels in particular the standard (middle-country) way then you will be universally understood.

There are only nine vowel shapes in Thai. All the vowels are made up of short (cut-off) or long versions of these sounds, or of two vowel sounds pronounced in sequence (dipthongs). 

Trying to learn to speak Thai using a phonetic transliteration scheme is doomed to failure. You will very likely end up mangling and mispronouncing Thai. Learn at least to recognize the Thai vowels and make sure to watch the following youtube videos and practice the shapes until they become a subconscious muscle memory...

Part 1 



Part 2

----------


## Neverna

> It is absolutely essential to pronounce the vowel sounds accurately in order to be understood.
> Thankfully, the vowel sounds in Thai are very consistent, they do not change depending on your region, as in English.


Perhaps you could edit the first video so the farang pronounces the sound of the vowel า correctly.

----------


## Maanaam

> Originally Posted by rapidll
> 
> 
> It is absolutely essential to pronounce the vowel sounds accurately in order to be understood.
> Thankfully, the vowel sounds in Thai are very consistent, they do not change depending on your region, as in English.
> 
> 
> Perhaps you could edit the first video so the farang pronounces the sound of the vowel า correctly.


To be fair, he did say he's exaggerating simply to get the mouth shape needed and his Thai friend will be along in the next vid to show the actual sound.

----------


## Iceman123

Is that a pic of Dragonfly getting ready?

----------


## thaimeme

ฝรั่งอึนก....

 :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

> Originally Posted by Neverna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by rapidll
> ...


Yes, he did say that, but that's no excuse for mispronouncing the sound. And I fail to see how shaping the mouth for one sound is good practice for making a different sound. 

 

Anyway, I think the videos are OK, just that one mistake that spoils it a bit.

----------


## thaimeme

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

